#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook will not allow me to enter an address

## cheddarthief

I have been trying to add the following address (derek@zero-error.com) to a contact I have in Outlook 2010.  Every time I try, when I tab out of the entry box, the email disappears.  The odd thing, is that when I create an email and start typing this address, it self completes and allows me to send an email to the person.  This email address was part of a group email I received and is now stored in my computer's memory.  BUT, I cannot actually add him as a contact, at least not his actual email address.  I've tried to just click on his email address in the "To" cell and add him as a contact that way.  When I do, I receive the following error:  "Cannot perform the requested operation.  The command selected is not valid for this recipient.  Cannot add recipient to Contacts."  Does anyone know why this is happening and how I can fix it?

Jim

----------

